# Any advice to getting a BFP on 1st cycle?



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello Ladies

I'm fairly new to this site, and I'm really interested to know what you think helped your get a BFP. 

I have blocked tubes and will be starting IVF in Jan 2015 and get one shot on NHS, so I want to do all I can to improve my chances as much as possible. However, at the moment my budget won't stretch to acupuncture and hoping that if aim to have at least one session after ET that will be ok, what are your thoughts? 

I am currently taking the following supplements:

Pregnancare Preconception
Royal Jelly 200mg
Co Enzyme Q10 120mg
L-arginine 500mg
Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000mg
Maca 500mg
Evening Primrose Oil 500mg CD 1-14

I drink raspberry leaf tea and nettle tea which I will stop drinking before EC.

Should I be taking anything else?

I've noticed since I started using the supplements over the last 3 months that my cycle has gone from 31 days to 29 days, I'm hoping that is a good sign. I try to eat healthy and drink 2 litres of water a day. My DP takes supplements and generally eats healthy, all his tests came back normal. I'm now working on him drinking more water.

I have a little while until I start, but if anyone has anymore tips I would be grateful to hear them.

Love and baby dust to you all.   

Whizzy
XOXO


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

You might consider doubling your CoQ10 dose -- there's a little evidence that it's good for egg quality in us older ladies, and I know some clinics actually recommend taking 600 mg or 800 mg a day up to egg retrieval. 

Do you know what your AMH level and cycle day 3 FSH level are? If not, it might be worth getting those tested privately so you know what you're starting from. 

If you have low AMH/high FSH, it might be worth considering DHEA (there's threads about it on here), but it's a good idea to get your free testosterone and serum DHEA-S levels tested first, as DHEA supplements boost both of these and you don't want those to get abnormally high as a result of the DHEA supplements.

Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Crazyhorse, I will double the CoQ10 dose. My clinic have said just take prenatal, but I wanted to improve my chances. 

My FSH is 6.9 and my AMH is 32.35, I don't know what LH means but it is 2.9.

XOXO


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Wow, your numbers are great! I wouldn't bother with the DHEA, personally, with those kinds of stats, but you may want to read up on it so you can feel confident about whatever choice you make.


----------

